
Show HN: Fallout Terminal Themed Blog - Jetroid
https://jetholt.com/hacking/
======
atum47
Nice, long time ago I made a "framework" to create this kind of terminal
effect.

[https://github.com/victorqribeiro/oldTerminal](https://github.com/victorqribeiro/oldTerminal)

Never bothered with sound though. Nice job!

~~~
Jetroid
This is cool!

I created another page that is more UNIX terminal-like over at
[https://jetholt.com/terminal/](https://jetholt.com/terminal/) that you might
like too. It's a lot more like the framework that you created.

There's a preponderance of Tech people who create terminal-like projects, so I
think that we replicate it purely because we see it so much every day, and to
relive the feelings that we had when we first started seeing the power and
beauty in these things.

~~~
atum47
Nice, what did you use to create yours?

~~~
Jetroid
Both of these projects are pure HTML, CSS, and JS without any frameworks or
external code. :)

~~~
atum47
it's super well done. congratulations

------
igoradamenko
Awesome!

